

Web 3.0 Will Be About Reducing the Noise - And Twhirl Isn’t Helping - Sam_Odio
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/17/web-30-will-be-about-reducing-the-noise%e2%80%94and-twhirl-isnt-helping/

======
neilc
Who has a serious problem with being overloaded with Twitter traffic, Facebook
invites and FriendFeed events? TC "journalists", other Valley denizens, and
basically the existing Web 2.0 in-crowd. Is this a problem that real, ordinary
people actually face when they try to use the Internet? I'm not convinced.

However, the broader point -- as the web matures, there will be a continual
increase in the number of information sources, and therefore a need better
tools to separate the signal from the noise -- is not novel; people have been
remarking on this for years.

Sometimes I think a reasonable heuristic to reduce noise is to dismiss out of
hand anything that begins with "Web 3.0 will be about ...".

~~~
brlewis
My extended family has an email list. The articles and other links that people
forward are already too much to keep up with, mixed in with personal life
updates. I think the problem described in this article is not technology-
specific, although twitter certainly amplifies it.

------
brlewis
Cool! My site is now officially Web 3.0

<http://ourdoings.com/2008-04-17>

------
henning
It's good to know that _someone_ knows the future for sure.

